# Windows 2008 R2 Cluster Failure



## Buddyl33 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have an issue in which I am seeing multiple errors in a Windows 2008 R2 cluster made up of two 2008 R2 servers running SQL. Any help in where to start in diagnosing this would be appreciated. What I am seeing is a repetative critical error. 

EVENT ID:1135

"Cluster node 'XYZ' was removed from the active failover cluster membership. The Cluster service on this node may have stopped. This could also be due to the node having lost communication with other active nodes in the failover cluster. Run the Validate a Configuration wizard to check your network configuration. If the condition persists, check for hardware or software errors related to the network adapters on this node. Also check for failures in any other network components to which the node is connected such as hubs, switches, or bridges."

In trouble shooting this I am seeing several things in the server event log that would seem to be related. They are the following:

EVENT ID: 1014

Name resolution for the name XXX timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

(Seeing this one multiple times)

EVENT ID: 7034 

The SQL Server Agent (YYY) service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s).

EVENT ID: 2004

Windows successfully diagnosed a low virtual memory condition. The following programs consumed the most virtual memory: sqlservr.exe (11144) consumed 2197868544 bytes, sqlservr.exe (3828) consumed 1121808384 bytes, and ReportingServicesService.exe (1472) consumed 226037760 bytes.

EVENT ID: 2505

The server could not bind to the transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{0B9BF091-5F07-4411-B4E4-A7FE56F72259} because another computer on the network has the same name. The server could not start.

EVENT ID: 4

The Kerberos client received a KRB_AP_ERR_MODIFIED error from the server SERVER_NAME$. The target name used was cifs/AAA. This indicates that the target server failed to decrypt the ticket provided by the client. This can occur when the target server principal name (SPN) is registered on an account other than the account the target service is using. Please ensure that the target SPN is registered on, and only registered on, the account used by the server. This error can also happen when the target service is using a different password for the target service account than what the Kerberos Key Distribution Center (KDC) has for the target service account. Please ensure that the service on the server and the KDC are both updated to use the current password. If the server name is not fully qualified, and the target domain (DOMAIN_NAME) is different from the client domain (DOMAIN_NAME), check if there are identically named server accounts in these two domains, or use the fully-qualified name to identify the server.


EVENT ID: 7034

The Distributed Transaction Coordinator (6215d471-10cc-4139-bb83-f896f4448335) service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

EVENT ID: 7031

The Cluster Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.


----------

